# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) مساعدة :  طريقة ادخال بطاقة سيم nokia 515

## talyani83

السلام عليكم اخواي الاعزاء
اشتريت هاتف محمول نوكيا 515 ولم اعرف طريقة ادخال بطاقة سيم في هدا الجهاز وشكرا لكم جميعا
ارجو منكم الطرقة والكيفية

----------


## sab_bane

السلام تفضل        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## يزونه

مشكوووووور

----------


## max_11

الله يسعدك ع هالطرح المميز
وكثر الله من امثالك
تحياتي لك..

----------

